# im häreren Gewand angeschmiedet...



## dergott

Dear friends, en la siguiente frase, ¿habré captado el sentido? A decir verda, tengo problemas con la expresión "im häreren Gewand angeschmiedet":

An seinem linken Handgelenk baumelte eine Kette, an die Hand des hageren Predigers im _häreren Gewand angeschmiedet war_. 

Meine Übersetzung
En su muñeca izquierda se balanceaba una cadena, la que estaba unida a la mano del enjuto predicador como cilicio. 
 

vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Liana

Hola,

he encontrado algo en el internet, pero no te puedo traducirlo. Espero que no obstante te ayude!

"ein häreres Gewand" ist ein "Büßerhemd", das aus (Ziegen)haar oder (Ziegen)fell gefertigt ist.

Lg


----------



## Whodunit

El Duden conoce solamente la expresión "im häre*n*en Gewand".


----------



## dergott

And what wuold be the meaning of "angeschmiedet" = joined to?


----------



## Jana337

dergott said:
			
		

> And what wuold be the meaning of "angeschmiedet" = joined to?


Yes, joined to but not loosely (I think). For instance this heart is not angeschmiedet because you probably can move it from one end of the necklace to the other.

This one looks angeschmiedet. 

Natives, what do you think?

Jana


----------



## dergott

Thanks jana, now I have clear the idea


----------

